# Buying PC equipment in Kalamata?



## Hawthorn (Feb 3, 2008)

We are moving to the Mani south of Kalamata in September and don't think we can make room for a desktop PC and printer etc. We've got laptops but much of the work we do needs some meaty processing power so we will need a desktop. How easy is it to find decent kit, well priced in the area? Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hawthorn said:


> We are moving to the Mani south of Kalamata in September and don't think we can make room for a desktop PC and printer etc. We've got laptops but much of the work we do needs some meaty processing power so we will need a desktop. How easy is it to find decent kit, well priced in the area? Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks


In Kalamata there are two main stores I know of on Aristomenos.
PUBLIX and Kosovolos (Dixons). Computers are a bit more expensive here than in UK, but I have also bought on line from stores in Athens (look for the deals) and had no issues.

Guide to prices on line for Kosovolos at:-

?????????? - ??????, ????, Computing, ?????????, ????????, Gaming, ???????????, ?????? ????????, ???????? ????????, ????????? ????????

Buy the way don't be afraid of haggling.....many will say you can't get deals like that here. I bought this week a LG 24" LCD monitor at Publix and got 61 euro off the advertised price!


----------



## Hawthorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Very useful advice, thank you


----------

